# One of the RAM slot NOT working  :-(



## fz8975 (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the RAM slot is not working on my mobo 
I have 2 RAM sticks-
1  x  2 GB 
1  x  512 MB
MOBO - ASUS P5GZ-MX

I tried evry combination possible...

Conclusion : one of the RAM slot doesn't work...i.e.the system does not boot when any of the RAM sticks is inserted in that SLOT..

Help Please..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

If its NOT working then there isn't much you can do.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

I think one ram slot is dead.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 28, 2011)

If it isnt gonna work then i will consider buying a new mob..

BTW what will I get for this old mobo..??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

If one slot is dead and you are sure about it then there is nothing much that you can do. Use 2GB stick or buy a new motherboard.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

buddy its better to keep it with you than selling as people will buy completely working old mobo for about 1k.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> If one slot is dead and you are sure about it then there is nothing much that you can do. Use 1GB stick or buy a new motherboard.



why? he already have a 2Gb stick & can be used on the working slot. 512Mb won't make much of a difference. 

@fz8975, i don't see much use going for a new motherboard. use the system for now. if you get a new system later, make it a download rig.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

The reason for not working:-


> 2 x DIMM, *Max. 2 GB, DDR2 533/400/ Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory*
> Dual Channel memory architecture
> *Refer to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. or user manual for Memory QVL (Qualify Vendor List)


*Source*-*www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5GZMX/#specifications


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 28, 2011)

but i have been using both sticks for more than a year !!!!!!!!!!!!!
1 x 2gb + 1 x 512mb =2.5gb RAM
initially it was 512mb the i bought one more 2 GB transcend !!!!

I think it is some hardware problem ...
BTW 
tell me a way to update bios other than asusupdate


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> why? he already have a 2Gb stick & can be used on the working slot. 512Mb won't make much of a difference.



Oh sorry, that should be 2GB, not 1GB.. It was a typo. Edited.



fz8975 said:


> tell me a way to update bios other than asusupdate



When you are using asus mobo, the best way to update your drivers, bios is asus-update. It is safe, reliable. So I can not understand why are you try to avoid it?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> @fz8975, i don't see much use going for a new motherboard. use the system for now. if you get a new system later, make it a download rig.



brilliant idea ...


----------

